# orbea alma



## Ardor (Mar 31, 2009)

thoughts and finds please. i want one and would like to know what you all think of it. 

thanks. Josh.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

my thoughts are that this is a road bike forum and you are asking about a mountain bike. if you want an orca or an onix, or maybe one of the alloy road machines we're here, but this is roadbikereview.com....


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

There is a demo one at my lbs. It has been there for about 6-7 months. It is the Alma 29er outfitted with Sram XO, Juicy 7's and a Reba. I thought it rode very well, it was snappy accelerating and smoother than the alloy bikes I have ridden. The one and only downside to the 29er version is that there is only one size, which I happen to fit on!!


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

WhyRun said:


> my thoughts are that this is a road bike forum and you are asking about a mountain bike. if you want an orca or an onix, or maybe one of the alloy road machines we're here, but this is roadbikereview.com....


This coming from a guy with a high rate of inane posts and new threads, not to mention generally **** advice... :mad2: 

True, this is a road bike website, but he's asking in the Orbea manufacturer's forum. Mtbr.com doesn't have an Orbea section nor are there many posts about them. I'd argue his thread is at least more relevant than the thread asking which tires people are using (especially since there's an entire section called "Wheels and Tires" where the debate on which tire to ride has been beaten to death many times over)... I'm also willing to wager that there are plenty of roadies who mountain bike, and Orbea enthusiasts who have some input they wouldn't mind sharing.

That said, I say the get the Alma if you can. It's crazy light and plenty stiff making for great climbing. It also tracks really well on descents, though I've only sampled with the Fox 100RL fork. The new RockShox SID carbon could be really sweet, but other SIDs I've tried compromise too much in rigidity for weight. It's too bad I don't see many Orbea mountain bikes around NorCal, pretty much only on the racing scene. The fact that Absalon has a couple championships to his name says enough, in my opinion.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

The Orbea Alma is a great mtn bike, like s2g said its very stiff and very light. As for mine I am running REBA WCS front shock and I thinks it suited me better than the SID i replaced it with.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here are some bad pics of my Alma.
















The blue ORCA is also mine, I was upgrading to Feather Brakes.








I am running 08 XTR group, Ritchey WCS carbon seat post, stem, and handlebar, REBA front shock, and Reynolds MTNC wheels.


----------

